

Learn C The Hard Way - dsego
http://c.learncodethehardway.org

======
greenyoda
This has been posted to HN a few times already:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=c.lear...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=c.learncodethehardway.org&start=0)

------
deadghost
I went through Learn Python the Hard Way years ago when I was a newbie
programmer trying to wean off spaghetti php. I recall it didn't explain things
thoroughly and often said FIGURE IT OUT YOURSELF HERE'S SOME CODE AND
EXERCISES.

I ended up cutting my teeth on K&R instead which improved my coding abilities
significantly.

Zed's style and personality just don't appeal to me.

